# Glendale buck?



## Arrow3 (Dec 8, 2007)

Who has one and what do you think??


----------



## chinquapin (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the full rut.  I really like it  You can shoot fixed or mechanical broadheads in it.  The arrows come out nice, with four different ways to shoot the deer.  They are pricey though. I was kinda lucky they make great birthday gifts


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 12, 2007)

I would like to get one as well man.  When I am not shooting at it, I can use it as a decoy. 

2 uses for the price of one!!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have one.  It is great for field points, but once you start shooting broadheads into it the vital area does not last long.  If you shoot broadheads only, I would stay away from this target, because you will be constantly repalcing the vital area.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2007)

as above. great with field tips but my Excalibur Crossbow(Exomag) with Shuttle Loc Broadhead blew right through it at 20 yards. I still want one though.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 14, 2007)

Its getting a lot of bad reviews on archerytalk.


----------



## toddboucher (Dec 17, 2007)

someone bought one I think DUB but could be wrong, all I remember whoever it was said it came out of the box damaged large chips were missing. But in the post I remember him keeping it. I like rinehart the best closer to life size, plus someone has to pay for all that ad time.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 17, 2007)

The Rhinehart's are VERY expensive.


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 22, 2007)

My experience has been that anything you shoot broadheads into will not last long...So keep that in mind...I have used the Glendale as a final broadhead tune-up before hunting season and it works great..
Year round I shoot the Morrell outdoor range target with field tips, and in my opinion, there is no better.


----------



## Dub (Jan 12, 2008)

They made it right by me....sent another target.

The things do okay...but the vital inserts don't last all that long.

The good thing is that you can shoot broadheads and that arrow removal is easy.


----------



## chinquapin (Jan 12, 2008)

I've had mine since october.  I have the full rut version,  I've shot it alot.  I shoot broadheads most of the time and now it's finally gettin to where I only use field tips.  I have a blob target for the broadheads.  I really like it though gives you a deer to shoot at instead of a block. Plus the different ways you can shoot it gives ya a better understanding of the vitals.  I'm alot more comfortable and confident about shooting deer.  I have no problems with it at all my BH's are tuned nicely so I can use field tips and not worry with how my BH's are flyin.


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Jan 26, 2008)

dont leave it outside.


----------

